# No More Brush Comb Wounds!



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I know many of you use your brushes a few times and then toss them. Being cheap, I prefer to clean mine and use em' a bit. Those of you who do the same may or may not use a brush comb. I like to use one since I feel it helps to get the brushes cleaner and helps keep the bristles in better shape.

For convenience sake I like to keep my comb in the same small tub that I keep my brushes in but I was constantly poking myself on the teeth. Those things have really sharp points :cursing:. Finally got tired enough of that and bought myself one of those plastic guards they sell for kitchen knives (Bed Bath and Beyond). Worked great for covering up those sharp teeth. Also makes it easier to find it in the tub. No big earth shattering idea but it has helped save my fingers.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice! I was storing mine in a old brush cover, but that is kind of a pita. Your idea is great. I have stabbed myself many times now I usually wash the brush comb with soap and water as I clean brushes so I dont get a nasty infection. 
I started doing this after a post from a few years back where someone got a nasty staph infection from a wire brush puncture wound....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Great idea! 
If you come up with a cover for a wire brush, let me know.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I store most of my gear in tubs that I can bring from my truck into the job sites. Great for having everything close by and reducing trips out to the rig but stuff can get jumbled around pretty badly. Over the years, digging around in the equipment box has caused me to rip myself on the serrated edge of my masker a few times so I bought a longer version of the guard to cover that as well.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Side note: Before posting this I did a search on brush combs to see if anyone else had maybe posted this idea in the past. In doing so I ran across an old thread started by Bill: http://www.painttalk.com/f2/home-made-tool-5457/?highlight=brush+combs. In it he shows a picture of a brush comb he made. Must date back to "Little House On the Prairie" days. :whistling2: 
I *am* impressed :yes: (some cool pics of gnarly old putty knives as well).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you kids are lucky, when I was your age.............


As Dan referenced, back in the early 70's I heard about brush combs, but could not find one for sale anywhere. Had to make my own out of ply wood and 4d finish nails. The nails aren't as sharp as the torture instruments they make now, so brush cleaning was not a blood sport. 

Also, with my three bath cleaning system, the kerosene baths (which I used for cleaning) were kept in three gallon buckets in a cardboard paint case. A fourth and empty bucket kept the comb, wire brush, and spinner. 

But good idea Dan. This profession is so full of chances to be innovative. The ability to think out of the box to become efficient is a necessity.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I just reread that thread.

Good stuff. THAT would be a good thread to dig up and revive. Showing home made tools would be helpful to all.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> you kids are lucky, when I was your age.............
> 
> 
> As Dan referenced, back in the early 70's I heard about brush combs, but could not find one for sale anywhere. Had to make my own out of ply wood and 4d finish nails. The nails aren't as sharp as the torture instruments they make now, so brush cleaning was not a blood sport.
> ...


Uncle Bill, could you please tell us the story again of how you used to set animal traps in the woods so you could get pelts for making your own brushes? Please, please, please? :icon_wink: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Mines not that fancy. Its just a piece of cardboard.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I just reread that thread.
> 
> Good stuff. THAT would be a good thread to dig up and revive. Showing home made tools would be helpful to all.


I was thinking the same thing. Or at least show us your really old tools. Uhhh... I may want to rephrase that. :shutup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Great deal, it's about the little things that go a long ways. 

I wonder if JP has a video to show the most efficient way to comb a brush...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Uncle Bill, could you please tell us the story again of how you used to set animal traps in the woods so you could get pelts for making your own brushes? Please, please, please? :icon_wink: :thumbsup:


Who would waste pelts on brushes when there was a family of of ten to keep warm ?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Had to laugh when I read this OP early this a.m. Yesterday I was cleaning out the brushes and sure enough, got bit by the brush comb. How many times over how many years of having it happen....and as is the norm, the teeth always seem to find their way underneath the fingernails.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I use the plastic brush combs...haven't used a steel toothed one in years.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> .and as is the norm, the teeth always seem to find their way underneath the fingernails.


razor blades also practice that old bamboo torture trick. 

And I still want to know why white shag rugs or fabric wallpaper cause razor cuts


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> I use the plastic brush combs...haven't used a steel toothed one in years.


Don't think I've ever seen a plastic toothed one. But then I haven't looked in quite awhile either.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Don't think I've ever seen a plastic toothed one. But then I haven't looked in quite awhile either.



they look like this:












How LONG have you looked like this?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Had to laugh when I read this OP early this a.m. Yesterday I was cleaning out the brushes and sure enough, got bit by the brush comb. How many times over how many years of having it happen....and as is the norm, the teeth always seem to find their way underneath the fingernails.


Ain't that the truth. 

Unfortunately, I've found that the comb isn't nearly as efficient with the guard in place so to achieve maximum effectiveness it does need to be removed when combing a brush. As a result, a window of vulnerability does still exist so it's not a perfect solution.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've found that the comb isn't nearly as efficient with the guard in place so to achieve maximum effectiveness it does need to be removed when combing a brush. As a result, a window of vulnerability does still exist so it's not a perfect solution.


I agree. What we need is some brush comb regulations.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Bender said:


> I agree. What we need is some brush comb regulations.


 Get out the OSHA manuel, it's gotta be buried in there someplace!!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CliffK said:


> Get out the OSHA manuel, it's gotta be buried in there someplace!!


Found it (page 386): Reg.#463.226.954: Safe Operation Methods of a Bristle Individualizer To Contain Hazards  (also under - "SOMofaBITCH" - if you have difficulty locating it.)


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I had the plastic tool...crap ! I now use a dog grooming comb bought from the dollar store for a dollar...best brush tool I ever used . I also have a roller cleaner that cost me 35 cents 25 years ago that is priceless for me . It looks like a Y except it is 'u' shaped instead of 'v' shaped on the end that scrapes the roller . LOL...I should just use my camera to explain .:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> I had the plastic tool...crap ! I now use a dog grooming comb bought from the dollar store for a dollar...best brush tool I ever used . I also have a roller cleaner that cost me 35 cents 25 years ago that is priceless for me . It looks like a Y except it is 'u' shaped instead of 'v' shaped on the end that scrapes the roller . LOL...I should just use my camera to explain .:thumbsup:


Yeah, some dog grooming tools would work well for a brush comb.


----------

